
The Pros And Cons Of Facebook Comments - sammville
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/pros-cons-facebook-comments/
======
ffumarola
I don't mind commenting with usernames that people can attach to my real life
persona.

What I do have a problem with is commenting using a login for a company that
has proven they don't give a damn about user privacy.

I will keep facebook blocked using noscript, and if I can't comment on those
sites, oh well.

